# holster for Springfield long slide



## chuckscap (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi, I have a Springfield Long Slide V-16 (6" barrel). Anyone know of a good holster for it? I found a

blade tech:

http://www.blade-tech.com/Paddle-Holster-pr-876.html

and an SRB

http://www.unholstered.com/webstore/...cat=370&page=2

online.

I like to wear the gun on my hip with a bit of cant.










Thanks,

Chuck


----------

